# Pictures



## marbito (Dec 24, 2006)

soy nuevo en esta onda...alguien me puede de cir como cargar fotografias o al menos como cambiar el avatar ....i will like to show my car...:fluffy:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

bienvenidos! usted puede poner sus fotos en los "miembros monta" seccion.
i think i said that right...


----------



## Leviatan182 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lo mas facil es subirlo a imagechack o tinypic y cuando ya tienes el link de la imagen se la en la opcion de intertar imagen que aparece en el cuadro donde se escribe, sale una ventanita y alli se pega el link de la foto y listo. :cheers:


----------



## KrEOs (Oct 13, 2010)

con photobucket we sin problema las subes!!!saludos..


----------

